# points, millimetres, A4 et mathématiques



## ccciolll (17 Octobre 2006)

Dites, je viens de remarquer un truc, là, tout à fait par hasard.

Bon, tout le monde sait qu'un A4 c'est 210*297 mm.

En prenant pour multiplicateur 2,83465 on obtient la valuer points d'une longueur en mm (enfin à peu près quoi).

Donc 210 mm donne 595,276 points
et 297 mm donne 841,891 points

et si je puis me permettre d'arrondir un peu brutalement (pas très mathématiquement, quoi), ça donne

210 mm = 594 pts
297 mm = 840 pts

et là, continuons le jeu
594/2 = 297
840/4 = 210

Wouah !!! eh !!!
Incroyap'

Alors, bon, je comprends bien que le rapport 210/297 soit conservé, j'ai appris comme tous les graphistes dès mes premières heures d'école que le rapport 210/297 a été calculé pour que ce soit toujours le même quand on multiplie le plus petit côté par deux, ça d'accord.

Mais par contre, le fait que la longueur en points ait un rapport aussi troublant avec celle en mm, ça ça me scie.

Donc du coup je fait 297/210 et je trouve 1,414285 soit A PEU PRÈS la moitié du rapport mm/points

Alors voici du coup ma question (qui de fait s'adresse peut-être plus aux historiens qu'aux mathématiciens) ce rapport mm/pts et le rapport 210/297 ont ils un rapport ou s'agit-il d'un incoryable hasard ?


Pfff, allez patron, remets-moi son petit frère, j'ai chaud à la tête d'un coup.


----------



## tirhum (17 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Octobre 2006)

F&#233;licitations. J'ai rien compris.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Octobre 2006)

Ah... Toi aussi?...


----------



## CRISPEACE (17 Octobre 2006)

Bravo ! 

Mais de toutes façon je suis nulles en maths... Donc moi non plus j'ai rien compris ... :rose:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah... Toi aussi?...


Au bar, il est fr&#233;quent que je ne comprenne pas. Mais parce que c'est trop con. 

Ce qui est bizarre, c'est que sur ce coup-l&#224;, il semblerait que ce soit parce que c'est trop bal&#232;ze. On dirait le forum linux

Comme quoi, tout arrive.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Octobre 2006)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> ... Donc moi non plus j'ai rien compris ... :rose:




Ah... Toi aussi?... &#199;a rassure...


----------



## tirhum (17 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Au bar, il est fr&#233;quent que je ne comprenne pas. Mais parce que c'est trop con.
> 
> Ce qui est bizarre, c'est que sur ce coup-l&#224;, il semblerait que ce soit parce que c'est trop bal&#232;ze. On dirait le forum linux
> 
> Comme quoi, tout arrive.



*Copains !!... :love: :love:*


----------



## Luc G (17 Octobre 2006)

Le plus simple est de reprendre &#224; la racine, celle de 2 surtout. 
Et en digestif, se rappeler que quand on passe d'une longueur &#224; une surface, pour un carr&#233;, on &#233;l&#232;ve au carr&#233; ; pour un rectangle, sans rentrer dans les d&#233;tails, c'est le m&#234;me genre. Et &#231;a peut aider &#224; comprendre pourquoi un A3 fait 2 A4, etc. 

PS. Dommage que pour les contenants, ils n'aient pas fait pareil, on n'aurait pas fini de s'agiter le neurone


----------



## supermoquette (17 Octobre 2006)

C'est juste un rapport. Tu peux multiplier les termes avec n'importe quel coeff. tant que tu veux.


----------



## CRISPEACE (17 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah... Toi aussi?... Ça rassure...




...


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Octobre 2006)

Qu'on arrache les testicules de ces hérétiques !!!


----------



## krystof (17 Octobre 2006)

Luc G a dit:


> Le plus simple est de reprendre à la racine, celle de 2 surtout.
> Et en digestif, se rappeler que quand on passe d'une longueur à une surface, pour un carré, on élève au carré ; pour un rectangle, sans rentrer dans les détails, c'est le même genre. Et ça peut aider à comprendre pourquoi un A3 fait 2 A4, etc.
> 
> PS. Dommage que pour les contenants, ils n'aient pas fait pareil, on n'aurait pas fini de s'agiter le neurone



Fais pas semblant Luc G. Toi aussi tu n'as rien compris


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2006)

Hein ?

Soit t'es en train de découvrir que si x a un rapport avec y, nx a le même avec ny, soit t'es bon pour être le prochain maître du chateau.

Sinon, ça va ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Octobre 2006)

krystof a dit:


> Fais pas semblant Luc G. Toi aussi tu n'as rien compris



Mais tu sais bien qu'il n'en perd jamais une pour raconter des conneries sous couvert de sérieux... :love:


----------



## krystof (17 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Mais tu sais bien qu'il n'en perd jamais une pour raconter des conneries sous couvert de sérieux... :love:



Comme quoi. Il faut vraiment peu de choses pour être crédible : un bérêt, une pipe, des sabots, une barbe, une veste en pure peau de mouton 12 ans d'âge, un passé plus ou moins trouble sur le plateau du Larzac, quelques chèvres pour passer le temps, et hop... le tour est joué.


----------



## Luc G (17 Octobre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> C'est juste un rapport. Tu peux multiplier les termes avec n'importe quel coeff. tant que tu veux.




Te fatigue pas, SM, les proportions, c'est pour les musiciens 
En tous cas, l'émerveillement de ccciolll devant des petites choses simples rappelle une fois de plus la beauté des mathématiques : de la poésie pure, je vous dis ! (et c'est pas Roubaud qui me démentira). Alors réjouissez-vous à vous en taper le kiki sur le poulailler au lieu de jouer les blasés. 

Y aurait personne pour causer des espaces de Sobolev-Orlicz, j'ai des relents de nostalgie (sans doute les derniers avant que le dernier neurone se soit ratatiné derrière un trou de nez )


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2006)

Homothétie n'est pas un gros mot.


----------



## supermoquette (17 Octobre 2006)

Roubaud, Roubaud... le p&#232;re de Paris ? /p77


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Homothétie n'est pas un gros mot.



Mais elle va pas bien, elle!... :mouais:


----------



## Luc G (17 Octobre 2006)

krystof a dit:


> Comme quoi. Il faut vraiment peu de choses pour être crédible : un bérêt, une pipe, des sabots, une barbe, une veste en pure peau de mouton 12 ans d'âge, un passé plus ou moins trouble sur le plateau du Larzac, quelques chèvres pour passer le temps, et hop... le tour est joué.




Il en profite que je cause dans le poste pour faire courir de son plein gré à mon insu des rumeurs joignant l'erroné au  calomnieux. Je rappellerai donc :
1) que le Larzac n'est pas en Lozère (mais tous ces jeunes, bien que tôt dégarnis des sommets ne connaissent pas plus leur géographie que moi la généalogie de StarWars ;
2) que je n'ai pas et n'ai jamais eu de béret ;
3) que sur le Larzac il est plus facile de trouver des brebis que des chèvres et en haute-lozère itou sauf qu'il y a nettement plus de vaches ;
4) je passerai sur la barbe (il doit avoir des informations qui datent ou il prévoit l'avenir), la veste en peau de mouton qui n'est, hélas, plus de ce monde. Pour les 12 ans d'âge, ça m'a l'air, malheureusement trop peu pour les artères, et un peu trop pour l'âge mental


----------



## krystof (17 Octobre 2006)

odr&#233;;4013313 a dit:
			
		

> Homoth&#233;tie n'est pas un gros mot.



&#199;a d&#233;pend du contexte.

Si je te fais voir une certaine chose qui s'agrandit homot&#233;tiquement, tu changeras vite d'avis...  

Et l&#224;, il n'est plus question de millim&#232;tres...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Mais elle va pas bien, elle!... :mouais:



Arrête de vagues souvenirs de Terminal, j'en suis toute retournée :sick:  

Tu sais l'époque où il fallait rester sur une chaise et écouter un mec qui déblatère ... Ah mais oui c'est vrai c'est toi le mec qui essaie de culturer des écervelés :love:


----------



## Luc G (17 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Homothétie n'est pas un gros mot.



C'est comme les autres [gros mots], ça dépend pour qui.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2006)

krystof a dit:


> Ça dépend du contexte.
> 
> Si je te fais voir une certaine chose qui s'agrandit homotétiquement, tu changeras vite d'avis...
> 
> Et là, il n'est plus question de millimètres...





Luc G a dit:


> C'est comme les autres [gros mots], ça dépend pour qui.



Vous êtes sur la même longueur d'onde  

.....

On parle donc de nanomètres c'est ça ? :love:


----------



## Luc G (17 Octobre 2006)

krystof a dit:


> Ça dépend du contexte.
> 
> Si je te fais voir une certaine chose qui s'agrandit homotétiquement, tu changeras vite d'avis...
> 
> Et là, il n'est plus question de millimètres...



Ceci dit, quand tu te rapproches du centre [d'homotéthie], ça aurait plutôt tendance à se réduire, ce qui pourrait expliquer certains murmures de déception dans les arrière-cours niçoises.


----------



## krystof (17 Octobre 2006)

Luc G a dit:


> Ceci dit, quand tu te rapproches du centre [d'homotéthie], ça aurait plutôt tendance à se réduire, ce qui pourrait expliquer certains murmures de déception dans les arrière-cours niçoises.



Nice a toujours été un public difficile de toute façon.

Même Amok n'a pu y faire son trou


----------



## ccciolll (18 Octobre 2006)

L'homotéthie que vous semblez suggérer n'en est pas tout à fait une, remarquez, il y a notamment certaines modification de la géométrie à l'une des extrémités de la forme de départ qui n'ont rien d'homothétique.

Sauf pour les circoncis, bien évidemment.

trève de plaisantere, pour ceux qui se plaignaient de ne rien comprendre à mon blabla de départ, je vais faire une audacieuse parabole.

Imaginez qu'en utilisant FreeTranslation.com, vous constatiez qu'en Tadjikistanais oui se dise nannan et non se dise ouéouéouéoué.
Ce serait troublant, non ?

Non ?

Bon, j'abandonne, je n'arriverai jamais à vous émerveiller


----------



## tirhum (18 Octobre 2006)

ccciolll a dit:


> (...) Bon, j'abandonne, je n'arriverai jamais à vous émerveiller


Ben... pourquoi tu dis ça ?!......  
on veut pas te décourager, non plus.....


----------



## Luc G (18 Octobre 2006)

ccciolll a dit:


> Bon, j'abandonne, je n'arriverai jamais à vous émerveiller



Les maths m'ont toujours émerveillé. Si le sujet de ton fil ne m'émerveille pas, parce que je pige la chose et qu'elle est simple, rassure-toi, il y a des foules de trucs qui continuent à m'émerveiller, souvent parce que c'est trop compliqué pour moi.


----------



## supermoquette (18 Octobre 2006)

Bah s'il avait compt&#233; les marges le probl&#232;me serait plus s&#233;rieux moi je dis.


----------



## La mouette (18 Octobre 2006)

Ouvrir un sujet pour un truc aussi basique ...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Ouvrir un sujet pour un truc aussi basique ...




*AH SI !*
J'en ai eu le fessier troué !





:hein:


----------



## jpmiss (18 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Félicitations. J'ai rien compris.


 
Il vient juste de démontrer qu'en multipliant une valeur par 2 puis en divisant le résultat par 2 on revient a la valeur de départ.

Bravo.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Octobre 2006)

*Il vient &#233;galement de d&#233;montrer *
que l'abus de drogue, c'&#233;tait mal.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Octobre 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Il vient &#233;galement de d&#233;montrer *
> que l'abus de drogue, c'&#233;tait mal.


Tout &#224; fait d'accord. Mais c'est bon.



jpmiss a dit:


> Il vient juste de d&#233;montrer qu'en multipliant une valeur par 2 puis en divisant le r&#233;sultat par 2 on revient a la valeur de d&#233;part.
> 
> Bravo.



Tu sais jp, quand je dis que je suis un abruti, c'est pas du second degr&#233;.


----------



## Luc G (18 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Il vient juste de démontrer qu'en multipliant une valeur par 2 puis en divisant le résultat par 2 on revient a la valeur de départ.
> 
> Bravo.



Si tu fais un peu joujou avec ta calculatrice, tu verras que ce genre de truc n'est pas si évident  Comme quoi, informatique et mathématique ne partagent pas forcément les mêmes valeurs.


----------



## Luc G (18 Octobre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Bah s'il avait compté les marges le problème serait plus sérieux moi je dis.



Et voilà, un Suisse qui veut marger : à croire que les lieux communs ont un fond de vérité


----------



## ccciolll (18 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Il vient juste de d&#233;montrer qu'en multipliant une valeur par 2 puis en divisant le r&#233;sultat par 2 on revient a la valeur de d&#233;part.
> 
> Bravo.



ah bon, eh ben si vous pouviez m'expliquer parce que je n'ai pas trouv&#233; justement le rapport de logique entre les deux.
Pour moi c'est un genre de hasard.

Parce que la valeur du point et celle du millimetre, c'est pas moi qui les ai d&#233;fini.

JE remarque simplement que le rapoort entr e210 et 297 est -presque- la moiti&#233; de celui entre millimetre et pouces.

En quoi cela est il si logique et &#233;vident ?

Ou alors auriez-vous mal compris le sel de ma d&#233;couverte ?

EDIT : ce que je veux dire, c'est que le rapport entre les valeurs en mm et celles en pouces n'a rien de surprenant, en effet, il est logique puisqu'on part de la m&#234;me forme, et on pourra conclure que 2 demies carottes font une carotte aussi s&#251;r que 2 demis poireuax font un poireau. Par contre, s'apercevoir que le rapport hauteur/largeur du poireau est &#233;gal au rapport entre la longueur du poireau et celle de la carotte, &#231;a d&#233;coiffe.
Je laisse aux piliers le soin de faire toutes les divergences possibles &#224; partir de ces l&#233;gumes oblongs&#8230;


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Octobre 2006)

ccciolll a dit:


> En quoi cela est il si logique et évident ?
> Ou alors auriez-vous mal compris le sel de ma découverte ?



*Je commence soudainement à penser*
que ce sujet est sérieux...





 
:afraid:


----------



## PatorJky (18 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour,
Le format de base est une norme ISO qui est le A0 (841 x 1189) qui à une surface de 1 m2.
Le rapport des cotés de cette surface est une constante de 1,414, c'est à dire racine de 2.
Cette contante s'applique à toutes les subdivisions, tels le le A1 594 x 841, le A2 420 x 594, A3 297 x 420, et A4 210 x 297 et ainsi de suite.
On voit que depuis le A0, on peut découper la feuille en deux pour obtenir le format inférieur et ceci en étant toujours proche du 1,414.
Donc, toute conversion, peut importe la valeur du coefficient, si le deux cotes L x l sont multipliées par un même nombre on conserve obligatoirement le rapport, en l'occurence dans ce cas, 1,414 comme le dit LUC G dans sa réponse.
Allez, bonne journée


----------



## ccciolll (18 Octobre 2006)

PatoriiJky a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Le format de base est une norme ISO qui est le A0 (841 x 1189) qui à une surface de 1 m2.
> Le rapport des cotés de cette surface est une constante de 1,414, c'est à dire racine de 2.
> Cette contante s'applique à toutes les subdivisions, tels le le A1 594 x 841, le A2 420 x 594, A3 297 x 420, et A4 210 x 297 et ainsi de suite.
> ...



tout à fait, j'avais pas autant détaillé, mais c'est ça.

Maintenant, à côté de ça, je constate que 1 mm = 1 point / 2,83

et que 2,83 est à peu près égal à 1,414*2

on a d'un côté une règle de proportion fort intéressante, et de l'autre le rapport de multiplication entre 2 étalons d'une culture différente.
En quoi cela devrait-il être logique, hormis s'il est logique de penser que les Anglais utilisent toujours nos valeurs divisées par 2racinesde2 pour créer les leurs.
Auquel cas, c'est pas de la logique (forcément, si c'est anglais ;-)) mais de l'histoire, voire de l'ethnosociologie


----------



## imimi (18 Octobre 2006)

&#231;a il l'a compris :rateau: 
sa question porte en fait sur cette co&#239;ncidence :
297/210=racine2 et 1millim&#232;tres=2,84points-pica (qui est l'unit&#233; anglosaxonne bouhouuuuuuu  ) soit 2*racine2 environ...

enfin si j'ai tout suivi hein :mouais:


Edit : ouais bon bah j'avais compris l'essentiel quoi... :sleep:


----------



## La mouette (18 Octobre 2006)

C'est du Jean-Luc Godard ?

" dans le r&#244;le du Pica ... etc"


----------



## ccciolll (18 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> C'est du Jean-Luc Godard ?
> 
> " dans le rôle du Pica ... etc"



Dis pas ça, ya des Suisses qui nous lisent


----------



## Luc G (18 Octobre 2006)

ccciolll a dit:


> tout à fait, j'avais pas autant détaillé, mais c'est ça.
> 
> Maintenant, à côté de ça, je constate que 1 mm = 1 point / 2,83
> 
> ...



Tu as raison sur ce point : c'est assez rigolo. Le point postsript est défini comme 1/72 pouce et n'a donc rien à voir avec les mm. Il est différent mais assez proche du point Didot qui était utilisé avant, mais celui-ci avait, je crois, été défini avant le système métrique et donc pas par rapport à lui.

Ceci dit :
1) l'écart avec racine de 2 (ton "à peu près") est de 2  environ : c'est sans doute négligeable en typo (encore que) mais en mathématiques, l'à-peu-près, c'est vite énorme 
2) quel que soit le nombre qu'on trouve, on arriverait bien à trouver un nombre remarquable qui en soit proche.


----------



## ccciolll (18 Octobre 2006)

Luc G a dit:


> Tu as raison sur ce point : c'est assez rigolo. Le point postsript est défini comme 1/72 pouce et n'a donc rien à voir avec les mm. Il est différent mais assez proche du point Didot qui était utilisé avant, mais celui-ci avait, je crois, été défini avant le système métrique et donc pas par rapport à lui.
> 
> Ceci dit :
> 1) l'écart avec racine de 2 (ton "à peu près") est de 2  environ : c'est sans doute négligeable en typo (encore que) mais en mathématiques, l'à-peu-près, c'est vite énorme
> 2) quel que soit le nombre qu'on trouve, on arriverait bien à trouver un nombre remarquable qui en soit proche.



Oui, ta remarque finale me fait penser à celle du vieux maître faite au jeune inventeur dans Pi de Darren Aronofsky, je me suis emballé sur un hasard étonnant.

C'est juste que je me disais "si ça se trouve, ils l'ont fait exprès, ces félons de brûleurs de vierge"

Et puis ça a bien remué le bar, avec tous ceux qui ont mal à la tête, on va mieux vendre les soft-drinks.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2006)

Purée ce serait quand même plus simple si les caractères mathématiques n'étaient pas littéraires ....  :hein:


----------



## imimi (18 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Purée ce serait quand même plus simple si les caractères mathématiques n'étaient pas littéraires ....  :hein:


En l'occurence c'est la littérature qui est matheuse... Le point-pica est utilisé en typo


----------



## rezba (18 Octobre 2006)

Tout &#231;a n'est qu'une histoire de conversion de base 12 en base 10, de nombre d'Or et de suites de Fibonacci.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Octobre 2006)

Mona Lisa?


----------



## jpmiss (18 Octobre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Tout ça n'est qu'une histoire de conversion de base 12 en base 10, de nombre d'Or et de suites de Fibonacci.



T'as oublié le nombre d'Avogadro.


----------



## rezba (18 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> T'as oubli&#233; le nombre d'Avogadro.



Pas du tout. Ce que je disais &#233;tait tout &#224; fait s&#233;rieux. 
Parce que bas&#233;e sur la n&#233;cessit&#233; de r&#233;pliquer une m&#234;me forme &#224; l'infini, la s&#233;rie des formats papiers s'appuye sur le nombre d'Or, et constitue une suite de Fibonacci. Ce qui donne cette s&#233;rie de rapports &#233;tonnants d'un format &#224; l'autre. 

Apr&#232;s, l'apparente similitude d&#233;couverte par ccioll ne provient que des m&#233;canismes &#233;tranges dues &#224; la conversion d'une unit&#233; en base 12 (le point-pica) &#224; une unit&#233; en base 10 amen&#233; &#224; la racine carr&#233; de 2. La racine carr&#233; de 2 &#233;tait assez proche, c'est vrai, du produit de 12 et 0,12.


Et en plus, 297 est un Kaprekar, alors !


----------



## tirhum (18 Octobre 2006)

jp, arrêtes de mettre des pièces dans le bastringue !!


----------



## ccciolll (19 Octobre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> jp, arrêtes de mettre des pièces dans le bastringue !!



Chcling, chclong chhhhhhhklok bzzzzzzzzZZZZZZzzZZZZIIIIIII







yark yark yark (rire sournois)


----------



## jpmiss (19 Octobre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Et en plus, 297 est un Kaprekar, alors !


Ouais mais divisé par la constante de Plank ça fait pas bezef.


----------



## Luc G (19 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ouais mais divisé par la constante de Plank ça fait pas bezef.



Au contraire, ça fait énormément : je suis même sûr que tu n'arriverais pas à dire autant de conneries que le résultat


----------



## jpmiss (19 Octobre 2006)

Luc G a dit:


> Au contraire, ça fait énormément : je suis même sûr que tu n'arriverais pas à dire autant de conneries que le résultat


 
Tu me sousestime!


----------



## Luc G (19 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Tu me sousestime!



Euh ! l&#224; non, je ne crois pas. &#192; moins que tu aies l'&#233;ternit&#233; devant toi, il va falloir que tu t'entra&#238;nes &#224; taper ou &#224; parler sacr&#233;ment vite. Alors pour un anesth&#233;siste en plus... 

Ceci dit, il vaut parfois mieux dire une bonne grosse connerie que beaucoup de mauvaises 

PS. Et pour &#231;a, je te fais confiance !


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Octobre 2006)

Bon, alors, si j'ai bien tout compris, si je divise une feuille A4 par la constante de planck, que je la multiplie par le nombre d'Avogadro, J'ajoute l'&#226;ge du capitaine, que divise la racine de 2 moins le nombre d'or, et j'obtiens la valeur en mm d'un point pica. C'est bien &#231;a ? Trop fastoche !


----------



## jpmiss (19 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> et j'obtiens la valeur en mm d'un point pica. C'est bien &#231;a ?


Non: une cocotte en papier..


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Non: une cocotte en papier..



Et elle fait combien de point pica ta cocotte? 


Au fait, il faut mulitplier le résultat par e (2,71...), sinon, le résultat est pas correct


----------



## rezba (19 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, alors, si j'ai bien tout compris, si je divise une feuille A4 par la constante de planck, que je la multiplie par le nombre d'Avogadro, J'ajoute l'&#226;ge du capitaine, que divise la racine de 2 moins le nombre d'or, et j'obtiens la valeur en mm d'un point pica. C'est bien &#231;a ? Trop fastoche !



Non, &#231;a c'est un point Didot. Pour retrouver la d&#233;formation du point pica, il faut que tu appliques la loi de Hooke (dite aussi, loi du crochet, pour les b&#233;otiens).
Ce qui normalement, doit te ramener &#224; la valeur suivante : un point pica = une poussi&#232;re de Clochette.



Et pan !


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Octobre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Non, ça c'est un point Didot. Pour retrouver la déformation du point pica, il faut que tu appliques la loi de Hooke (dite aussi, loi du crochet, pour les béotiens).
> Ce qui normalement, doit te ramener à la valeur suivante : un point pica = une poussière de Clochette.
> 
> 
> ...



Je vois que monsieur (ne se) mouche pas du coude. Sinon, le point pica, c'est pas celui qu'on appelle parfois le point li ? (pour ceux qui n'ont pas compris le jeu de mot, explications par MP après crédit sur mon compte N° 123456 du virement bancaire qui s'impose).


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2006)

Mouarf !! Une de tes vannes qu'on ne pourrait pas comprendre, c'est le salut pour la masse populaire ! On te paiera plut&#244;t pour que tu n'expliques pas


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4016190 a dit:
			
		

> Mouarf !! Une de tes vannes qu'on ne pourrait pas comprendre, c'est le salut pour la masse populaire ! On te paiera plutôt pour que tu n'expliques pas



Tu causes, tu causes ... Combien ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4016190 a dit:
			
		

> Mouarf !! On te paiera plut&#244;t pour que tu n'expliques pas



*La question peut &#233;galement se poser*
de le payer pour qu'il ne dise rien du tout d&#232;s le d&#233;part.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Octobre 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *La question peut également se poser*
> de le payer pour qu'il ne dise rien du tout dès le départ.



Ça, en ce qui te concerne, je peux l'obtenir gratuitement


----------



## Luc G (19 Octobre 2006)

Bon, maintenant qu'on a bien rigolé sur racine de 2 dans les les formats papier (pour ce qui est des nombre d'or, d'Avogadro, et les autres, on en est à aleph 0 en termes de conneries, alors je passe ) ; je propose qu'on passe au problème des diaphragmes (en photo bien sûr, pour le planning familial, faut créer un fil spécial).

Je pense que ça pourrait donner aussi. Alors qui commence  pour expliquer ce qui se passse quand on passe de F2.8 à F4 ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2006)

Luc G a dit:


> Bon, maintenant qu'on a bien rigol&#233; sur racine de 2 dans les les formats papier (pour ce qui est des nombre d'or, d'Avogadro, et les autres, on en est &#224; aleph 0 en termes de conneries, alors je passe ) ; je propose qu'on passe au probl&#232;me des diaphragmes (en photo bien s&#251;r, pour le planning familial, faut cr&#233;er un fil sp&#233;cial).
> 
> Je pense que &#231;a pourrait donner aussi. Alors qui commence  pour expliquer ce qui se passse quand on passe de F2.8 &#224; F4 ?



racine de 2 x (F) 2,8 = (F) 4 (environ)

y'a une histoire de surface divis&#233;e par 2 lorsque l'on passe de F2.8 &#224; F4 : pour &#231;a faut la formule de calcul de l'aire d'un cercle dont je me rappelle plus  

donc deux fois moins de lumi&#232;re &#224; F4 qu'&#224; F2.8

Et puis c'est chiant de parler de maths litt&#233;ralement  

:rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Octobre 2006)

odr&#233;;4016291 a dit:
			
		

> Et puis c'est chiant de parler de maths litt&#233;ralement
> 
> :rateau:




*Oh b&#233; tu sais*
y'avait pas besoin de 70 posts pour le comprendre !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Oh b&#233; tu sais*
> y'avait pas besoin de 70 posts pour le comprendre !



Ouais ben figures toi que j'ai rien compris aux autres posts  ou j'ai pas voulu essayer de transposer :rateau: 

Soit S1 la surface du disque 1  (F2,8)
Soit S2 la surface du disque 2  (F4) (plus petit)

on a Aire = PI RxR (pierre au carr&#233

donc S1 = PI R1xR1
et S2 = PI R2xR2

Or, S1 = 2 x S2 d'o&#249;

PI R1xR1 = 2 x PI R2xR2
racine de (R1xR1) = racine de (2 R2xR2)
donc 

R1 = racine de 2 x R2



C'est clair non ?



Edit du coup &#231;a colle plus ...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2006)

ccciolll a dit:


> Imaginez qu'en utilisant FreeTranslation.com, vous constatiez qu'en Tadjikistanais oui se dise nannan et non se dise ou&#233;ou&#233;ou&#233;ou&#233;.
> Ce serait troublant, non ?


Ben, en Bulgarie, faire "non" de la t&#234;te se fait de bas en haut et oui de droite &#224; gauche.
Comme tu ne comprends rien au bulgare tu essaie de dire non au type qui veut te vendre un truc, sauf que tu le fais de la t&#234;te, &#224; la fran&#231;aise.
Et lui, tout heureux, te poursuit en bulgare.

Au bout d'une semaine, a force de plus savoir comment hocher la t&#234;te, tu finis le cerveau comme le yaourt - brass&#233;.


----------



## al02 (19 Octobre 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Et elle fait combien de point pica ta cocotte?



Et elle fait combien de point _pipicaca_ ta _cocotte_?

Excusez, j'en deviens b&#232;gue !


----------



## Grug (19 Octobre 2006)

:affraid: on est loin dans l'espace ins&#233;cable ici :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> :affraid: on est loin dans l'espace insécable ici :affraid:


Si c'est dans l'espace, ce serait plutôt insésatellite, non ?
Après, TPS, CAnal+, c'est au choix, mais c'est kif-kif.


----------



## Grug (19 Octobre 2006)

nan "kif kif" c'est un rapport d'&#233;galit&#233;, ici on cherche le nombre d'or non ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2006)

al02 a dit:


> Et elle fait combien de point _pipicaca_ ta _cocotte_?
> 
> Excusez, j'en deviens b&#232;gue !


On touche au sublime, l&#224;. Je commence &#224; comprendre pourquoi mes pr&#233;d&#233;cesseurs autorisaient les copier-coller d'histoires dr&#244;les...


----------



## supermoquette (19 Octobre 2006)

La plus vache remarque depuis un bail.

Mais rien n'est trop beau pour &#233;viter le retour de Michel Colaro


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2006)

C'est St&#233;phane


----------



## da capo (19 Octobre 2006)

St&#233;phane Platini n'a pas plus d'humour


----------



## rezba (19 Octobre 2006)

Contrairement &#224; Michel Colucci, qui lui, avait un nombre d'or tatou&#233; sur le post&#233;rieur.


----------



## al02 (20 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4016805 a dit:
			
		

> On touche au sublime, là.



Merci, j'ai enfin l'avis d'un connaisseur !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2006)

Ah l&#224;, c'est clair qu'en agacement d&#251; &#224; ta prose, je me pose l&#224;  Bref.


----------



## PatorJky (21 Octobre 2006)

Salut les accoud&#233;s du zinc, 

Je vois qu&#8217;une question de *ccciolll* engendre un vrai d&#233;lire de passionn&#233;s des &#171; mathumour &#187;.
- Si *ccciolll* esp&#233;rait une r&#233;ponse s&#233;rieuse, l&#224; sa culture reste en plan.
- Si c&#8217;&#233;tait pour lancer une rigolade de comptoir, il est servi et doit &#234;tre pli&#233; en deux.
Et s&#8217;il se plie &#224; chaque post, &#224; ce jour #83, il est devenu une vraie &#171; *Star* &#187;. l&#8217;&#233;toile des &#233;toiles qui nous servira de guide sachant que notre polaire est en d&#233;rive du Nord.
Puisque la communaut&#233; aime les chiffres, sachant qu&#8217;une feuille de papier de 0,1 mm d&#8217;&#233;paisseur, si on pouvait la plier 42 fois sur elle-m&#234;me, nous d&#233;passerions la distance Terre/Lune soit :
_____2 puissance 42 replis x 0,1 mm d&#8217;&#233;p. = 439 805 km et la Lune est en moyenne &#224; 384 402 km.
Alors pour ce cher *ccciolll* dont je ne connais pas son &#233;paisseur, mais au niveau des tablettes de chocolat, il ne doit pas &#234;tre inf&#233;rieur &#224; 20 cm d&#8217;o&#249; :
_____2 puissance 83 replis x 20 cm = 1,93428 E20
Soit 193 428 000 000 000 000 000 Km, voil&#224; qu&#8217;elle est belle cette &#233;toile.:king: 
Pour &#234;tre un peu plus s&#233;rieux, si une r&#233;ponse coh&#233;rente existe &#224; la question de *ccciolll*, c&#8217;est avec impatience qu&#8217;elle serait la bienvenue.
Mais il ne faut peut-&#234;tre pas se prendre la t&#234;te sachant que les chiffres et nombres en les manipulant &#224; loisir, ils peuvent dire ce que l&#8217;on veut qu&#8217;ils disent et pour &#231;a, des gents de tous les bords, politiques, religieux, historiens, statisticiens, sectaires et j&#8217;en passe et des meilleurs voir m&#234;me certains scientifiques pas tr&#232;s scupuleux savent nous submerger de leur savantes manipulations matheuses.
Ce qui veut dire que les chiffres sont &#233;galement pleins de co&#239;ncidences et souvent &#224; comparer avec des &#233;l&#233;ments de la nature, donc il faudra en rester sur cette conclusion si personne ne donne de solution &#224; notre membre *ccciolll*.
Bon j&#8217;en termine en vous pr&#233;sentant &#224; tous mes excuses pour la prise de t&#234;te et le serveur de ce forum doit &#234;tre &#224; saturation avec notre racine de 2.


----------



## rezba (21 Octobre 2006)

Dis-moi, jeune.

Il serait de bon ton que tu viennes faire un tour par l&#224;, tu m'as l'air d'avoir des dispositions, et y'a tout un tas de petits nombres &#224; faire....


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Octobre 2006)

&#199;a y est, la International Rezba Unlimited Mathematical Society recrute :mouais:



NB: Rezba, dans ta signature, tu as fait une faute &#224; "Lideur"


----------



## ccciolll (23 Octobre 2006)

PatorJky a dit:


> Salut les accoudés du zinc,
> 
> Je vois quune question de *ccciolll* engendre un vrai délire de passionnés des « mathumour ».
> - Si *ccciolll* espérait une réponse sérieuse, là sa culture reste en plan.
> ...



Merci Patjorky de cette sollicitude.

LucG avait déjà répondu à mon questionnement "sérieux".


----------



## iMax (23 Octobre 2006)

ccciolll a dit:


> Dites, je viens de remarquer un truc, là, tout à fait par hasard.
> 
> Bon, tout le monde sait qu'un A4 c'est 210*297 mm.
> 
> ...


----------

